# News on the new husqvarna T540xp



## Arbor Vision (Jan 17, 2011)

Anybody have any news on the new T540xp that's coming out. Any ideas when it might come out. I need a new top handle and no I'm not going to buy a 200t ill get a 338xpt before I buy a stihl, even though the 200 edges out the 338.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 17, 2011)

Haven't heard anything about it yet, but I'm hoping it's better looking that the T435......Cliff


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 17, 2011)

Cliff R said:


> Haven't heard anything about it yet, but I'm hoping it's better looking that the T435......Cliff


 
It is......


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2011)

Arbor Vision said:


> It is......


 
Yes, the T540xp is the replacement for the 338xpt, and totally different from the T435.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2011)

From an earlier thread:



Podaltura said:


> I have put this in the climbing forum but in this forum, there are much more people... The new t540xp, new top handle chainsaw from Hva. looks similar in desing to the 200´s. I supposed 40 cc, x-torq engine, and rear gas tank.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is some info on it: 

Husqvarna, leader in outdoor power products announced its brand new professional T540 XP® chainsaw, ready for an early 2011 launch. 

Live presentations of the T 540 XP® were given during the recent APF both in the main Husqvarna arena between the daily Husqvarna World 25m Pole Climbing competitions and on the demonstration site. 

Designed with the aim of creating the ultimate arborist saw using new eyes, yours and your colleagues. The question was posed to professionals worldwide: “Which features are most important when you choose a saw?” At the top of their list were good balance and ergonomics, a strong, fast engine and low weight.

Developed with and tested by demanding professional users, ensures it meets the expectations required for reliability and robustness in all arborist and utility aerial applications. 

The result is the T540 XP®, a combination of great engine performance, reliable and robust design, tremendous balance, optimised ergonomics and low weight. All combine to deliver a top handled chainsaw that is in a class of its own and a pleasure to work with.

The T540XP® has all the features you would have come to expect or demand from the Husqvarna XP designation . High chain speed, superb acceleration, high centre of gravity delivering low gyroscopic forces, air injection and excellent low vibration levels. 

Using an X-Torq® engine delivering improved torque and fuel efficiency whilst reducing exhaust emissions, the T540XP is also equipped with AutoTune™. This feature provides optimal engine performance via an automatic engine setting function. No time needs to be spent on carburetor adjustments, as the saw automatically adjusts for differences in fuel, altitude, humidity, temperature and air filter performance. 

Weight, balance and cutting accuracy are aided by the new TechLite guide bar. When compared to our previous standard bar, TechLite is 20% lighter with better stiffness, has a 9 tooth nose wheel for improved durability, reduces overall weight, assists in optimising balance and reduces the of chance permanent bar deformation. 

Overall features

♣ X-Torq® engine 
♣ Well-balanced design 
♣ LowVib® 
♣ AutoTune™
♣ Double rope eyelet
♣ Top handle in three sizes
♣ Ergonomic design, including an angled front handle and a soft grip rear handle
♣ Quick and easy chain adjustment
♣ Air Injection, resulting in less filter cleanings
♣ Heavy-duty air filters for a long service life
♣ Smart Start® for easy starting
♣ Snap locked cylinder cover for ease of maintenance
♣ Maximum durability for tough applications
♣ Magnesium crankcase
♣ Coloured felling marks

The ergonomic front handle has an increased diameter for better handling and is angled backwards for better reach. Where as the ergonomic top-handle is asymmetric shaped to create a perfect fit in the hand as well as giving good control and grip. The three different sized inserts make it adjustable to the size of the user’s hand.

T540 XP®: 37.7 cc – 1.8 kW (2.4 hp). Weight - 3.6 kg (7.92 lbs).


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 22, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Here is some info on it:
> 
> Husqvarna, leader in outdoor power products announced its brand new professional T540 XP® chainsaw, ready for an early 2011 launch.
> 
> ...




Any ideas on when or how soon it will be available....month or two?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 22, 2011)

Arbor Vision said:


> Any ideas on when or how soon it will be available....month or two?


 
I have been asking, but hard to get answers. I think they expect to launch late 1st quarter or early 2nd quarter according to our local dealer (best he has been able to get).. but he wan't even positive on that.

Sounds like they have a product, and are now getting it built and into distribution channels ready for marketing and sales. Expect to see a bit of marketing at dealerships before launch I would expect.. But as this is a top handle saw, and not used by general public much will not be huge splash for marketing -- at least my guess. 

But sounds like best guess may be April or May at latest.


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope it is better than the 200t and sum:......I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## rb142 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like it will walk all over the 201T.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 23, 2011)

rb142 said:


> Sounds like it will walk all over the 201T.


 
That's a heck of a statement.


----------



## Yoopermike (Jan 23, 2011)

anyone know the msrp yet?


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 23, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> That's a heck of a statement.


 
If the numbers are accurate, it's an understatement.

But neither Stihl or Husky seem to be able to find an accurate Scale or dyno..LOL!

We wont know untill folks run both, as usual, but the Husky looks like a prop from a Bad 80's science fiction movie. Call me artisticly reserved...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 24, 2011)

rb142 said:


> Sounds like it will walk all over the 201T.


 
I hope it does then.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 24, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> If the numbers are accurate, it's an understatement.
> 
> But neither Stihl or Husky seem to be able to find an accurate Scale or dyno..LOL!
> 
> ...


 
we can absolutely agree on the way it looks! What I meant is that we don't know firm specs on either of them really. We have pics of one and specs on another with not so much as a prototype review. Its like comparing a 2015 Ferrari to a 2016 Lamborghini.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 24, 2011)

Well ole rope has his eyes open:monkey:


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 24, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> we can absolutely agree on the way it looks! What I meant is that we don't know firm specs on either of them really. We have pics of one and specs on another with not so much as a prototype review. Its like comparing a 2015 Ferrari to a 2016 Lamborghini.


 
LOL!!
Pretty close.
Except Lambo and Ferrari aren't known to pad the numbers for press release, and then wait a year to change everything.

Of the two, Stihl has the most to lose, and especially in the Euro market where they are pollard/trimming happy, and weight makes more of a diff than an extra .000000231hp does. 

I also wonder if the new husky will have the "Rev boost" that has been discussed.
Explosive accelleration would be a big bonus, and make a guy ignore the Playskool looks.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm up for trying either of them but I'll wait till they've been on the market a bit. I have enough 200T's to last me a fair while yet.

I still don't see what the rush is to strato the least polluting saws either company makes. 660's and 390/95, 880 and 3120 still gulping fuel but gosh darn we better replace those 35cc fuel hogs!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> I still don't see what the rush is to strato the least polluting saws either company makes. 660's and 390/95, 880 and 3120 still gulping fuel but gosh darn we better replace those 35cc fuel hogs!



I agree.. my 660 when running will burn in 15 minutes what my 200T would likely in a day 

On other hand.. my 200T in reality burns more in a week than the 660.. just because it runs a lot more hours.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone have an update on when this 540xp may be available?

Or will the introduction be delayed like the Husqvarna 560/562 saws?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2011)

sweetjetskier said:


> Does anyone have an update on when this 540xp may be available?
> 
> Or will the introduction be delayed like the Husqvarna 560/562 saws?


 
The last news I heard was blaming the "silver" paint, but it is just a rumor.....opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> I'm up for trying either of them but I'll wait till they've been on the market a bit. I have enough 200T's to last me a fair while yet.
> 
> I still don't see what the rush is to strato the least polluting saws either company makes. 660's and 390/95, 880 and 3120 still gulping fuel but gosh darn we better replace those 35cc fuel hogs!



I "guess" it has to do with that number of units they sell in the different sizes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope the 192 holds on cause Ima getting me one If it runs it will beat my 3 month old and broke 200toke:


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 16, 2011)

I sure like the looks of this new T540xp.
My 338xp is due to be replaced soon...... I need to have a talk with Spike!



.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> I sure like the looks of this new T540xp.
> My 338xp is due to be replaced soon...... I need to have a talk with Spike!
> 
> 
> ...



Surely, it looks like you need to! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## flushcut (Sep 16, 2011)

I am beginning to think the 540 does not exist and everything that we have seen so far is just a CG wet dream.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 16, 2011)

After my local dealer lost the Husky line I have only used Spike.
Just holding my breath for the 562xpg, could be any time now!



.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 16, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> After my local dealer lost the Husky line I have only used Spike.
> Just holding my breath for the 562xpg, could be any time now!
> 
> 
> ...


 
I will send flowers to your funeral.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> After my local dealer lost the Husky line I have only used Spike.
> Just holding my breath for the 562xpg, could be any time now!
> 
> 
> ...



At least you are in the same state as he!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> After my local dealer lost the Husky line I have only used Spike.
> Just holding my breath for the 562xpg, could be any time now!
> 
> 
> ...



The last rumor I heard was that the 560xp/xpg should be ready for sale here yesterday - I will call my dealer on monday - but that timing has been a moving taget since march......


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been in no hurry for the 562xpg. Been stocking up on some other saws that are disappearing very soon.
Been saying to myself, how you tell me saws are dirt cheap over here



.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Sep 21, 2011)

I just found this video of the 540xp. 

The Best Chainsaw In The World: Husqvarna T540 XP - YouTube


----------



## superjunior (Jan 13, 2012)

So is this saw out yet? Other then a couple vids on u tube I can't find much info on it. Wonder how it compares to the 201?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

superjunior said:


> So is this saw out yet? Other then a couple vids on u tube I can't find much info on it. Wonder how it compares to the 201?



I guess the Husky will handle better, as usual - but really have no idea - I don't care about top-handle saws! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I've been in no hurry for the 562xpg. Been stocking up on some other saws that are disappearing very soon.
> Been saying to myself, how you tell me saws are dirt cheap over here
> 
> 
> ...



They are, but you don't *have to* buy every model anyway........


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 14, 2012)

Well my hopes of cutting this winter with a 562xpg are fading away.

Guess I'll be getting a 562xp till the xpg's arrive.



.


----------



## aussie2 (May 16, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Well my hopes of cutting this winter with a 562xpg are fading away.
> 
> Guess I'll be getting a 562xp till the xpg's arrive.
> 
> ...



whats the deal with the 562xpg ? i run a 562xp good little saw ae!


----------



## winchester (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't know if this has been covered yet, but I talked with a couple Husqvarna guys and the T540XP saws should be arriving in the US early October. I had my hands on one at a sales meeting not long ago and looks to be a good saw. No rear handle option as of now, but they didn't rule it out for the future.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2012)

I believe Spike said somthing to the same effect, in another thread......


----------



## spike60 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've got one, and it's the nicest top handle they've ever done for sure. (I suppose that statement is a great opening for comments about their past efforts, so fire away...........)

Seriously, it's real nice and may actually live up to the hype. I have it out to a 3rd generation tree service on demo right now, so their opinion will be one that I'll respect. For me to go and cut a few cookies doesn't mean much. The dynamics of climbing or bucket work are way different. 

They should start shipping them sometime next month. My demo should be here at the GTG next week for any guys that want to mess with it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> From an earlier thread:



It has flippy caps though.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 28, 2012)

I will keep my STIHL top handles, i had a Jonsered CS 2139T and didn't like so i sold it on here.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> It has flippy caps though.



Not really, it's just a handle, for turning the caps.....


----------



## Tempestv (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope they make a rear handle version, a small, lightweight pro saw with auto-tune would make a great backcountry saw.


----------



## TK (Sep 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I will keep my STIHL top handles, i had a Jonsered CS 2139T and didn't like so i sold it on here.





KenJax Tree said:


> It has flippy caps though.



The 2139/338 doesn't appear to be in the same league as the new 540. I had my hands on one a couple weeks ago and it is definitely a better built saw. I'd wait to hear back from spike's guy with a review, I think it's gonna be pretty positive 

And there are no flippy caps, that was just in the pre-production photos. The one I saw with muh own two eyeballs had normal fuel/oil caps :cool2:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 28, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I've got one, and it's the nicest top handle they've ever done for sure. (I suppose that statement is a great opening for comments about their past efforts, so fire away...........)
> 
> Seriously, it's real nice and may actually live up to the hype. I have it out to a 3rd generation tree service on demo right now, so their opinion will be one that I'll respect. For me to go and cut a few cookies doesn't mean much. The dynamics of climbing or bucket work are way different.
> 
> They should start shipping them sometime next month. My demo should be here at the GTG next week for any guys that want to mess with it.



muh harts about to jump out of my chest!:msp_w00t:


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 2, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I've got one, and it's the nicest top handle they've ever done for sure. (I suppose that statement is a great opening for comments about their past efforts, so fire away...........)
> 
> Seriously, it's real nice and may actually live up to the hype. I have it out to a 3rd generation tree service on demo right now, so their opinion will be one that I'll respect. For me to go and cut a few cookies doesn't mean much. The dynamics of climbing or bucket work are way different.
> 
> They should start shipping them sometime next month. My demo should be here at the GTG next week for any guys that want to mess with it.



Hmmmm so we finally getting them. Ummm so how many you gonna have? Will you have xtry I still using my 372xpw


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 2, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmm so we finally getting them. Ummm so how many you gonna have? Will you have xtry I still using my 372xpw



Looks like you finally will be able to get a usable top-handle saw! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 18, 2012)

Spike is there any word from the guys running the demo saw?


----------



## aussie2 (Nov 7, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Well my hopes of cutting this winter with a 562xpg are fading away.
> 
> Guess I'll be getting a 562xp till the xpg's arrive.
> 
> ...



Hey mate whats the diffrence between the 562xp and the xpg? i have two xp's that are one of the nicest little saws ive ever picked up although the shaft that conets the pull start id plastic and they tend to break .the only fault ive had so far .but i get 2 year warranty so i get them to order a few in haha


----------



## deye223 (Nov 7, 2012)

aussie2 said:


> Hey mate whats the diffrence between the 562xp and the xpg? i have two xp's that are one of the nicest little saws ive ever picked up although the shaft that conets the pull start id plastic and they tend to break .the only fault ive had so far .but i get 2 year warranty so i get them to order a few in haha



gday al i think it's heated handles


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep heated handles and carb too! 








.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2013)

2 years later, and still no saw?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 30, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> 2 years later, and still no saw?



ahem. yes. 

I've pointed that out a few times. Husqvarna must have made a turd and retooled something. We'll probably have a 202T on shelves before the T540 is available.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought a CS 2139T today. Gonna see what I can do with some OEM quality, hahahaha.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 30, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I bought a CS 2139T today. Gonna see what I can do with some OEM quality, hahahaha.



Niko says they have carb problems


----------



## zogger (Jan 30, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> ahem. yes.
> 
> I've pointed that out a few times. Husqvarna must have made a turd and retooled something. We'll probably have a 202T on shelves before the T540 is available.



Ya, but they are delivering those spiffy battery saws that look to be good performers and pro quality. Filling a niche, maybe not in (gasoholic) USA, but selling in other areas.


sarcasm

I simply cant figger out how guys worked up in trees or out of buckets 40 years ago..they didnt have new 21st century TH saws, so...no trees got trimmed back then, thats the only explanation! It never happened, and any pics or vids of it from back then are all photoshopped or CGI!

/sarcasm

Ha!


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Jan 30, 2013)

They just used normal saws and bombed everything!!!! Hahaha...lawn kings!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Niko says they have carb problems



That's OK.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 30, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That's OK.



Never ran one, but it should be on par with a 200T from what I hear. I know ppg likes them too. 
[video=youtube;dDIjltRlFXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dDIjltRlFXg[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 1, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> ahem. yes.
> 
> I've pointed that out a few times. Husqvarna must have made a turd and retooled something. We'll probably have a 202T on shelves before the T540 is available.



At least they retool before sending it out to users! I wish stihl had I bought a 600 dollar ms 200 t-urd


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2013)

The T540 is listed on the web-site here, with a price - this normally means that it is out, but I don't know for sure. Dealers around here doesn't stock top-handles, as the demand is more or less non-existent....


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 1, 2013)

It's now February... What is the next month they say it's coming out? I've never waited on a saw this long and I'm running two well used 020t's, right now one leaks oil from a cracked case it got from a fall and the others chain spins to much at idle for my likeing... COME ON T540XP if it's anything like the other autotune saws it's a keeper!


----------



## spike60 (Feb 1, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> It's now February... What is the next month they say it's coming out?





The latest "forecast", "guess", "prediction", "tarrot card reading", "astrological analysis", and "ouigi board" derived date is..........."July 2013"


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 1, 2013)

July??? What I'm kicking myself for is someone sold 2 on ebay last year... is he a member? And who got them?


----------



## trees4est (Feb 13, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The latest "forecast", "guess", "prediction", "tarrot card reading", "astrological analysis", and "ouigi board" derived date is..........."July 2013"



Where do you get that information from? It does seem a ridiculously long rollout, I can't imagine what's up. Haven't they been sold in Europe for a while now? I thought so, but I haven't been able to find any reviews on it. It is on the Bailey's site as being available through the "Woodland Retail Outlet", whatever that is.

Anyone else know anything?


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 13, 2013)

waiting for the frustration with the MS 201T to get as high as possible :msp_tongue::msp_tongue::cool2:


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 14, 2013)

I got to run a T540 XP today. It was really a screamer! Probably a little stronger than my MS200T and quieter too. The handling was better, switch position was right where it is supposed to be. The air filter is wire mesh, no flocking, with a foam spit catcher inside. Just unscrew the cover and the filter lifts off.

I'm a Stihl guy but with the value of my MS200T and the nicer handling and of course no screws to mess with, well I just might.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The latest "forecast", "guess", "prediction", "tarrot card reading", "astrological analysis", and "ouigi board" derived date is..........."July 2013"



Ahem and u got me down for one right


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 14, 2013)

I forgot to mention I also run a 562. Verrry nice!


----------



## trees4est (Feb 19, 2013)

2dogs said:


> I got to run a T540 XP today. It was really a screamer! Probably a little stronger than my MS200T and quieter too. The handling was better, switch position was right where it is supposed to be. The air filter is wire mesh, no flocking, with a foam spit catcher inside. Just unscrew the cover and the filter lifts off.



How did you get to run one, was it a demo? Did you get any information on the rollout date here? Thanks.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes it was a demo saw. Husqvarna said they will released "in about a month". He also said he has been hearing a "month" for a year now.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 19, 2013)

What is the deal with husqvarna on this does anyone know how they manufacture? do they build x amount of 550's then 562's then 372's and so on or are they making different models at the same time? for their pro saws do they have only one facility?


----------



## ConcordGarden (Feb 24, 2013)

I've also been hearing "About a month now" From Husqvarna.. I tell you what there is one thing for sure is Customer Service from Stihl is 10 to 1 Over Husqvarna in the Bay Area, California. As soon as I can get the first one in i'll be demo'ing it out to my most popular tree crews to put it up against their 200t and 201t's. I'll be sure to make a nice video for you guys as well.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2013)

The T540xp is listed on the website here, at a price that is slightly _lower_ than the 338xpt.

There is a manual dated 2012-08, so it really should be out.....


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 24, 2013)

I asked my dealer Friday and she said no its not released yet but let me double check. She looked on her computer and said oh it is available now you want me to order one? I'm just not sure i believe her any dealers out their want to chime in???


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> I asked my dealer Friday and she said no its not released yet but let me double check. She looked on her computer and said oh it is available now you want me to order one? I'm just not sure i believe her any dealers out their want to chime in???



I'm not a Husky dealer, but it should be availiable if she found an order number for it. 
Some times they show up by mistake though, as with the 560xp over here. At least the ones that ordered one the first time the number was up was first served when they finally appeared, 9 months or so later (including myself)....:smile2:


----------



## ConcordGarden (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had a T540 on order from Husqvarna for 12 Months I checked the Dealer Site and it showed End of March.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yoopermike said:


> anyone know the msrp yet?



Exspensive.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 25, 2013)

Bailey's now says "ships in 7-10 days"...


----------



## ConcordGarden (Feb 27, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> Bailey's now says "ships in 7-10 days"...



Not possible 

Available
Ship Date
07/17/2013

They just moved it back again lol.


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Feb 27, 2013)

What the hell are they making? A golden egg? Stihl will already have released a 201m-tronic by then.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 27, 2013)

Stihl n Wood said:


> What the hell are they making? A golden egg? Stihl will already have released a 201m-tronic by then.



Yes it will be golden but at least It wont be trash in 3 months like my ms 200t :hmm3grin2orange:8


----------



## farmerdoug (Feb 27, 2013)

*The reason for the delay on autotune top handles . . .*

The real reason for this delay is that the saw tunes itself while you are on the ground, then you climb the top of a tree and it is having difficulty adjusting to the atmosphere change. Only states that it will be released in is places like Texas where the trees are short.

The Northwest will be out this saw. Trees are shorter in Europe, so it works fine over there.

Probably will take them a couple of more years to figure this problem out.

Oh well. . .


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 27, 2013)

farmerdoug said:


> The real reason for this delay is that the saw tunes itself while you are on the ground, then you climb the top of a tree and it is having difficulty adjusting to the atmosphere change. Only states that it will be released in is places like Texas where the trees are short.
> 
> The Northwest will be out this saw. Trees are shorter in Europe, so it works fine over there.
> 
> ...


 My 562 does great up in trees... are they referring to elevation as being the problem?


----------



## zogger (Feb 27, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> My 562 does great up in trees... are they referring to elevation as being the problem?



I believe his reply was a little tongue in cheek....


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 27, 2013)

That sounds like BS to me.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 27, 2013)

zogger said:


> I believe his reply was a little tongue in cheek....



Was it???


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm afraid he might really believe that. I'm running some chains that he "threw away".....


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 28, 2013)

farmerdoug said:


> The real reason for this delay is that the saw tunes itself while you are on the ground, then you climb the top of a tree and it is having difficulty adjusting to the atmosphere change. Only states that it will be released in is places like Texas where the trees are short.
> 
> The Northwest will be out this saw. Trees are shorter in Europe, so it works fine over there.
> 
> ...


----------



## farmerdoug (Mar 4, 2013)

*Regarding Elevation*

:msp_rolleyes:

We will be in trouble if a saw has to be re-tuned when you climb a tree :msp_tongue:

I am sure they have a reason, who knows what the real reason is.


----------



## mikefunaro (Mar 4, 2013)

The latest thing I heard is that there may be some sort of lawsuit between stihl and husqvarna--stihl suing husqvarna, for some sort of patent infringement with the 540 T and that's why it's getting held up so much?

Anyone else hear that?

Didn't hear it from a credible source, and they too issued the disclaimer that it was a rumor. But I find that at times rumors have some element of truth to them.


----------



## trees4est (Mar 5, 2013)

I just called Husqvarna and asked. The person there said that the problem was that the saw currently puts out 120 decibels and they need to get it down to 108. Which doesn't really make sense to me, because hearing protection can (and should) be used by any pro using a saw. How loud are other saws?


----------



## hamish (Mar 5, 2013)

Weborder is showing me no availability in Canada till 01 Jan 2014.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 5, 2013)

It continues


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 5, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> It continues



I've said several times 2017 is when we'll see this mythical thing. By then the MS203T with fuel injection and electronic variable timing will be on the market.


----------



## zogger (Mar 5, 2013)

trees4est said:


> I just called Husqvarna and asked. The person there said that the problem was that the saw currently puts out 120 decibels and they need to get it down to 108. Which doesn't really make sense to me, because hearing protection can (and should) be used by any pro using a saw. How loud are other saws?




Good info,. thanks!


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 16, 2013)

someone please update us.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't heard anything new.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2013)

trees4est said:


> I just called Husqvarna and asked. The person there said that the problem was that the saw currently puts out 120 decibels and they need to get it down to 108. Which doesn't really make sense to me, because hearing protection can (and should) be used by any pro using a saw. How loud are other saws?



That's interesting; haven't heard that yet. That means my sample unit is one of the loud ones. If they ever ask for this thing back I think I'm gonna keep the muffler! :wink2:


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 16, 2013)

How is the sample one spike?


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> How is the sample one spike?



All of the tree guys that tried it want one. (And continue to ask me when they can have it.)

It has good power, and the pros like the weight distribution vs that of the 338's. Have to be honest here and conclude that the weight has been moved somewhat to the rear as can be found on the 200/201 Stihls. I respect what my pro customers have to say, as the characteristics they feel are important for climbing/bucket work are not going to be apparent to guys who don't do that work.


----------



## trees4est (May 8, 2013)

*kind of an update*

I talked to the Husqvarna reps at the Charlotte Arborist Association TCC; they actually had one of the saws there on hand. It looks and feels pretty sweet, and seems very sturdy. 
I asked the head guy there about the noise thing I had been told, and he scoffed at that, "No, it's a carb issue. They want the carb to be perfect before they roll it out, they don't want to have any issues like they did with the other top-handled saws." They don't want any disappointments among professionals, they're making a big strategic shift to focus more on professional users. He said the current target is July, and he said he felt pretty good about that. I had to make a joke about how they had been saying some version of that for a couple years now.
Anyway, that's the info I've got to share!


----------



## pro94lt (May 8, 2013)

Baileys said they could ship in 6 days... said you could get one... can someone from Bailey's verify that?


----------



## trees4est (May 8, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> Baileys said they could ship in 6 days... said you could get one... can someone from Bailey's verify that?



Off to the Bailey's forum with you!


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 8, 2013)

I got tired of waiting and quit caring when it comes out and bought an Echo 355T and i'm plenty happy with that and the 201T Brad modded for me.


----------



## Grande Dog (May 8, 2013)

pro94lt said:


> Baileys said they could ship in 6 days... said you could get one... can someone from Bailey's verify that?


Howdy,
We're in the same boat as everybody else. I've had some on backorder over a year.
I just checked the dealer website and it says "Not Available, Call for other options.
Maybe they got tired of me padding my unit orders with the T540.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## treeoperations (Aug 22, 2013)

well i have a demo t540xp down here on the bottom of world to use for few days. so far it looks like the business


----------



## Eddy_t (Aug 22, 2013)

It's out in the uk, has been for a month or so, and reviews are good, faster and more powerful than a 200t!


----------

